# need retirement community central Florida info



## nakin52 (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm looking to move from Georgia to Central Florida (preferably Lakeland area) soon. I need to find a 55+ active community that allows me to fence in my back yard. I have 2 canine athletes that need a fenced in yard for workouts and training. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 21, 2020)

I done a little online research myself and, if any, there are no 55+Communities that offer a backyard. Most have a Dog Park, but a backyard?


----------



## LindaB (Nov 24, 2020)

nakin52 said:


> I'm looking to move from Georgia to Central Florida (preferably Lakeland area) soon. I need to find a 55+ active community that allows me to fence in my back yard. I have 2 canine athletes that need a fenced in yard for workouts and training. Any ideas or suggestions?


Why in the world would you do that????  LOL


----------

